# the Great LEGO ban



## Richard King (Mar 28, 2007)

When you get to the point that you are banning LEGOS out of fear they will promote capitalism you have officially lost yo everlovin' mind.





Banning LEGOs

Teachers at a Seattle day care center decided to ban LEGO building blocks — those colorful little bricks kids use to build such creations as robots, monster trucks, space ships and vast futuristic cities. The Hilltop Children's Center bills itself as a nationally recognized, non-profit, non-religious facility. So why did the teachers toss the LEGOs?

We'll let them explain: "We agreed that we want to take part in shaping the children's understandings from a perspective of social justice. So we decided to take the LEGOs out of the classroom. The children were building their assumptions about ownership and the social power it conveys — assumptions that mirrored those of a class-based, capitalist society — a society that we teachers believe to be unjust and oppressive."

After months of what the teachers called "social justice exploration" — they let the LEGOs back in — but kids were only allowed to build "public structures" of standard sizes in a village dedicated to what they called "collectivity and consensus."


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 28, 2007)

*Angry!*



Richard King said:


> When you get to the point that you are banning LEGOS out of fear they will promote capitalism you have officially lost yo everlovin' mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Now that truly angers me. I know we're in the land of the free, but should we allow any school in the US to promote a social system contrary to that of the US?


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh yes, much anger here. These are the people molding the minds of the next generation (and by molding, I mean growing fungus therein).

Thank the Lord for homeschooling.


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 28, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Oh yes, much anger here. These are the people molding the minds of the next generation (and my molding, I mean growing fungus therein).
> 
> Thank the Lord for homeschooling.


I agree wholeheartedly. I'm so thankful my wife has decided to homeschool our children.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh it infuriates me the way these socialists have camped in the public schools and the private daycare and preschools.

I will confess this one thing. In my past parenting...I have stepped barefoot and unsuspecting on a LEGO in the dark of night and I think I said something that indicated that I wanted them banned. 
But that wasn't to stave off capitalism.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm betting that GI Joe doesn't go over very big with the teachers in that dayscare, I mean daycare.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 28, 2007)

if this would make the seattle day care feel any better, I have a wagon of megabloks (lego type) and magnetix. All for my one and only son. And we build aeroplanes, prizms, pyramids, castles and boats. And to make a long story short, when I went to the pharmacy saturday to purchase milk and juice for him, he saw a toy in the kid section and I bought that for him too. In addition we had Pizza saturday night.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 28, 2007)

Richard King said:


> After months of what the teachers called "social justice exploration" — they let the LEGOs back in — but kids were only allowed to build "public structures" of standard sizes in a village dedicated to what they called "collectivity and consensus."



Well, socialism is obviously the way to foster creativity: "standard sizes"? "Public structures"? Maybe all Legos should become social security blue?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 28, 2007)

The sad part about this is that they claim to be non-religious and try to ban capitalism. Next they'll teach them to burn churches, kill clergy men, and promote Darwinianism.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 28, 2007)

Isn't is strange how they're doing the exact thing they're claiming to be opposed to? What's wrong with the capitalism that they're against? It's unjust, a social injustice at that. So what do they do? They arbitrarily take away the kids' toys because of what they themselves see in what the kids are doing with it, not what the kids see in what they're doing with it. They're objecting to their own interpretation of it, and banning the kids' toys because of it. They're implementing a social injustice to fight against social injustice. 

They're on top of their game, aren't they?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 28, 2007)

I remember in the 80s when I played with G.I Joe they were advertised as "A Real American Hero", they were the ultimate Reagan era toy. And they fought terrorists and Soviets.

Nowadays I guess they would adopt a politically correct "Disambiguous anti-heroes, Imperialist Swine who are hostile to the Freedom Fighters and Social Harmonists of the World."


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

COMMIES!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 28, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I remember in the 80s when I played with G.I Joe they were advertised as "A Real American Hero", they were the ultimate Reagan era toy. And they fought terrorists and Soviets.
> 
> Nowadays I guess they would adopt a politically correct "Disambiguous anti-heroes, Imperialist Swine who are hostile to the Freedom Fighters and Social Harmonists of the World."



It swings back and forth. In the late 60s and early 70s GI Joe was indeed the anti-hero, etc.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 28, 2007)

Why can't they do something that makes sense, like banning rhubarb pies?


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 28, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Why can't they do something that makes sense, like banning rhubarb pies?



  

By the way, I should have mentioned that this sort of thing has been going on for a long time around here. I'm surprised it got any press at all. I could talk about the horrors of entering the new Seattle Public Library, but I'm afraid of flashbacks.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Why can't they do something that makes sense, like banning rhubarb pies?




Nooooo......

If they do that I'll have to get mine through an illegal underground. 

Sorry, I happen to like rhubarb pie.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah? Well if I were president of Canada, or junk like that, I'd ban the stuff.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Yeah? Well if I were president of Canada, or junk like that, I'd ban the stuff.




You totalitarian you...


----------



## JohnV (Mar 28, 2007)

I know, but I think some stuff is serious enough to make laws over; laws that really matter to the ordinary person. I'd be a popular totalitarian, wouldn't you think? I'd leave places or refuge in the country where people can eat rhubarb pies all they want. It'd be a tourist trap, I mean attraction. I think it would catch on.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 28, 2007)

I am not terribly upset. I just recognize that what they did is really, really stupid and it just shows how bankrupt their ideology is.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

JohnV said:


> I know, but I think some stuff is serious enough to make laws over; laws that really matter to the ordinary person. I'd be a popular totalitarian, wouldn't you think? I'd leave places or refuge in the country where people can eat rhubarb pies all they want. It'd be a tourist trap, I mean attraction. I think it would catch on.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 28, 2007)

Poimen said:


> I am not terribly upset. I just recognize that what they did is really, really stupid and it just shows how bankrupt their ideology is.



Well, I'm absolutely livid, which is almost like "loved it", except totally different. 

I don't think they're necessarily bankrupt. I think it closer to the point to say that they never had anything in their account in the first place. I'm more inclined to wonder if they really have an account, or if their bank is just as imaginary as their reasons. 

Sorry, Daniel. I'm in a goofy mood, I guess. I can't imagine how banning Lego would stave off Capitalism. The only way to do that would be to make them into legos instead of Legos: no capitals.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 28, 2007)

Richard,

Where'd you find this article?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Well, I'm absolutely livid, which is almost like "loved it", except totally different.
> 
> I don't think they're necessarily bankrupt. I think it closer to the point to say that they never had anything in their account in the first place. I'm more inclined to wonder if they really have an account, or if their bank is just as imaginary as their reasons.
> 
> Sorry, Daniel. I'm in a goofy mood, I guess. I can't imagine how banning Lego would stave off Capitalism. The only way to do that would be to make them into legos instead of Legos: no capitals.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 28, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Richard,
> 
> Where'd you find this article?



Seriously,
Is this just "Tom-in-the-box" or something?

Really, I'm having a hard time buying this "story". Aren't any of you?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 28, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Seriously,
> Is this just "Tom-in-the-box" or something?
> 
> Really, I'm having a hard time buying this "story". Aren't any of you?



http://www.tcsdaily.com/article.aspx?id=022107C


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Seriously,
> Is this just "Tom-in-the-box" or something?
> 
> Really, I'm having a hard time buying this "story". Aren't any of you?



It does sound a bit far fetched. Hence my commie remark earlier (it was meant a bit tounge in cheek).

Would like to know where the article came from.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

After reading the article I hereby retract the tounge in cheekness of my earlier, "COMMIES!" remark.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

Make that, FASCISTS! 

http://www.tcsdaily.com/article.aspx?id=022107C 

From the same article,

"Officials in Bremerton, for example, condemned a house where a widow had lived for 55 years so her property could be used for a car lot, according to the Institute for Justice. And Seattle successfully condemned nine properties and turned them over to a private developer for retail shops and hotel parking, IJ reports. Attempts to do the same thing in Vancouver (for mixed use development) and Lakewood (for an amusement park) failed for reasons unrelated to property confiscation issues."


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 28, 2007)

Someone ought to drop some GI Joe and Barbie toys off at the school.

Toy guns for the boys and an Easy Bake oven for the girls, see how the school reacts to that!


----------



## JohnV (Mar 28, 2007)

You're right, Don. I tried saying "Commies" with my tongue in my cheek, and almost drew blood. "Facists" didn't hurt at all. 

The one story sure is different than the other story. It's like that game we used to play when I was young. We'd sit in a big circle, and one person would whisper a story in the next person's ear, and he in turn would tell the next, and then he the next, and so on, until the story got around the circle. Then the last person would tell the story he had, and then the first person would tell the story he started with. They'd be two different stories, and a lot of times the differences were quite funny. 

It sounds like this story's been going around for a while.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 28, 2007)

We-e-e-e-ell,
It _could have been_ a parody!

But I guess not. But how many daycares are doing this? Now, if these people succeed in getting the State to *mandate* mind-control like this for all kindergarteners... then our freedoms are really lost as the next generation is socially engineered into a _Brave New World_ and Orwellian nightmare.

I like the idea of "subversive" barbies and g i joes... That's funny.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 28, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Richard,
> 
> Where'd you find this article?




I heard it on the FOX news this morning and googled LEGOS in the news section to find the story because I just couldn't believe it. I thought it sounded like something that would show up as false on SNOPES or something. 

Sadly it is real. It ran in the National Review and here:

http://mensnewsdaily.com/2007/03/28/lego-the-preferred-toy-of-evil-capitalists/


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Someone ought to drop some GI Joe and Barbie toys off at the school.
> 
> Toy guns for the boys and an Easy Bake oven for the girls, see how the school reacts to that!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

JohnV said:


> You're right, Don. I tried saying "Commies" with my tongue in my cheek, and almost drew blood. "Facists" didn't hurt at all.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 28, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Seriously,
> Is this just "Tom-in-the-box" or something?
> 
> Really, I'm having a hard time buying this "story". Aren't any of you?



It was in the Seattle Times last week. I read it then, but don't remember the link.

It is a true story. The talk radios were all over it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 28, 2007)

When you google it, you can also find links to an article by Ann Pelo (the headmaster or PC equivalent thereof), an article _so_ scary it makes the first one positively cheering.

http://www.rethinkingschools.org/archive/20_01/gend201.shtml

That the article is titled "Rethinking Gender" should give you some clue as the validity of its content.

They are genuine article social scientists.

PS - Mnr. van der Vliet, you are a good man but I see the hallmark of indwelling sin in your comments about rhubarb pie...


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 28, 2007)

Can anyone provide the link?


Nevermind... Found it:

"A ban was initiated at the Hilltop Children's Center in Seattle. According to an article in the winter 2006-07 issue of "Rethinking Schools" magazine, the teachers at the private school wanted their students to learn that private property ownership is evil."

http://www.tcsdaily.com/article.aspx?id=022107C


----------



## turmeric (Mar 28, 2007)

I see your point, John, rhubarb pie is pink, after all.

I wonder if they're National Socialists.

"No Legos for YOU!"


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 28, 2007)

Let's also remember that, as usual, they are talking out of both sides of their mouths. Socialist equality for the kids? Jawol! But what about the parents? How are they going to pay the nearly $1000 _*PER WEEK*_ (http://bigdaddysplace.townhall.com/g/73cc4c7d-4ddb-4f81-9be0-1de25ba9f637) to send their kids there? The school is moving into a new facility in the near future. Is it just like all the other houses in the neighbourhood? Perhaps. One news service I read said that it was located in a white, liberal, affluent neighbourhood. Go figure.

Here's the link to the original article:

http://www.rethinkingschools.org/archive/21_02/lego212.shtml

Limousine liberals, let's change the world.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 28, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> They are genuine article social scientists.
> 
> PS - Mnr. van der Vliet, you are a good man but I see the hallmark of indwelling sin in your comments about rhubarb pie...



The things that give you away.... Done in by some rhubarb pie, twice over. First when it went into the mouth, and then by what came out of the mouth.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 29, 2007)

Im so proud to be Danish right now!!!!!!

Go LEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The best toys next to action figures ever....

They were great to begin with then they made star wars LEGO's and well are way better!!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 29, 2007)

turmeric said:


> I see your point, John, rhubarb pie is pink, after all.
> 
> I wonder if they're National Socialists.
> 
> "No Legos for YOU!"


----------

